# t3t4 60 trim Garret w/ .82 a/r??



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*t3t4 60 trim Garrett w/ .82 a/r??*

anyone run this on their VRT?
i am considering getting a replacement hotside, but dont want to do it
if it doesnt change much at all.
right now im running the stage 3 t3t4 60 trim .63 a/r turbo from ATP. 
i would like to move my power up a bit and see how it goes.
but it dont want to spend $300 to find out its not that different.
anyone have this combo? anyone know how much a new hotside will cost me exactly?
thanks


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: t3t4 60 trim Garrett w/ .82 a/r?? (jhayesvw)*

well i just ordered one from atpturbo.com for like 200 bucks shipped and the car is in storage but i heard it should help out because its easier on the tranny and also u wont spool so easily. I guess the problem with the .63 ar is they almost run out of air when u get into the 15 psi range so the .82 gives it a lot more consistent power curve


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: t3t4 60 trim Garrett w/ .82 a/r?? (98rzvr6)*

yeah.
ive HEARD that too, but was hoping someone would actually have this setup already.
it has to help. i just want to know how much before i fork out $200.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: t3t4 60 trim Garrett w/ .82 a/r?? (jhayesvw)*

here is another question.
can i add a t4 hotside to my t3t4 and make my turbo a full T4? i think mine is a t3 hot side and t4 cold side. 
so the addition of a t4 hotside should in theory make mine a full t4?
no?
im not all that good with this turbo application stuff yet.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: t3t4 60 trim Garrett w/ .82 a/r?? (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_here is another question.
can i add a t4 hotside to my t3t4 and make my turbo a full T4? i think mine is a t3 hot side and t4 cold side. 
so the addition of a t4 hotside should in theory make mine a full t4?
no?
im not all that good with this turbo application stuff yet.

No you cant. The T4 hot will not bolt up. The .82 will be a substantial difference in your power band.. for 200 bucks id be all over that if i wasn't going to do a complete turbo upgrade myself. I say just go for it.. its easy and cheap and i bet you will be glad you dished out the money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: t3t4 60 trim Garrett w/ .82 a/r?? (Vdubsolo)*

cool.
thanks for the advice.
i wonder why the kinetics kit doesnt come with the .82 a/r??
my turbo isnt a kinetics turbo, but its close to one. i got my kit used and this was the turbo that came with it. couldnt beat the price.
so, looks like i'll be looking for a .82 hotside.
anyone else have any experience with this?
also, will i have to modify my DP or anything else with the change in hotside? like will it kick things off a little bit??


----------



## 7165eurospec (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: t3t4 60 trim Garrett w/ .82 a/r?? (jhayesvw)*

looks like you made up your mind on the .82 AR... I am also in the same position, garret T3/t4 60trim .63 hot-side . I have to admit I love the killer mid-range response of this set-up. Some 2nd gear wheel spin and then your gone!!! Will that be lost with the .82 AR?? Some say the .63Ar runs out of steam up top. I haven't noticed that, pulls hard to redline . Then again I'm only pushing 300WHP.. Anyway good luck with the .82 . I will keep a look out for your posts on the new set-up.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: t3t4 60 trim Garrett w/ .82 a/r?? (7165eurospec)*

I dont think the .82 hotside will throw off the fittment of your DP at all.. It should be the same fittment, bolt pattern.. just a slightly larger turbine housing. Im sure there will still be some wheel spin.. but it will not be as sudden, as the boost on the .63 comes on very early on the vr6.. I think the .82 is your best bet with the t3\t4 turbo.. and I also dont know why Kinetic didnt supply the .82 in their kits either.. They should have imo. Also you wont need to search around for it.. Just get it from ATP. Thats your best bet.. So get a move on it and get that thing orderd already! What are you waiting for??















But seriously.. get that thing on there and then post up and let us know how kickass it is! Then I bet you set a trend and soon after all the other little kiddies with the Kinetic kits will go buy the .82 housing.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: t3t4 60 trim Garrett w/ .82 a/r?? (Vdubsolo)*

yeah. 
after i put a cat in this thing and recirc my WG i'll be looking at this hotside for sure.
oh. and the recirc and Cat will be in the next month or so.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: t3t4 60 trim Garrett w/ .82 a/r?? (jhayesvw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: t3t4 60 trim Garrett w/ .82 a/r?? (Noobercorn)*

I think Kinetic didn't supply a .82a/r in their kits because a lot of their kits are bolted to a stock VR6. I think the .63 works just fine for those with un-intercooled and stock compression cars. I will be upgrading to either a T4 or a .82a/r myself.
Still I wish they had an option where you could check the housing you wanted, or to go with a full T4 option.


----------



## Reflex Tuning (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: t3t4 60 trim Garrett w/ .82 a/r?? (ACschnitzer23)*

I think we are planning on running that setup on our vr6 wagon, not 100% sure yet, maybe a 50 trim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you get it before we do...let me know


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: t3t4 60 trim Garrett w/ .82 a/r?? (Reflex Tuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex Tuning* »_I think we are planning on running that setup on our vr6 wagon, not 100% sure yet, maybe a 50 trim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you get it before we do...let me know









Dude,
T4 60-1, all you need in a VR, .69/P
cheap, tons of power


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: t3t4 60 trim Garrett w/ .82 a/r?? (killa)*

i already have the t3t4 though. so the new hotside should be about $200. i just put a 3" magnaflow cat in on friday though. so there went my $200. next is a WG recirc. 
then the hotside housing.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

pretty sure jeff atwood has this on his personal car


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Soupuh)*

mine came with the rotormaster turbo would this still work?..... i plan on doing this when upgrade to the 42lb set up... why not.. i rather have a lil more topend vs super strong mid range.... i got the kit with the 3in down pipe and later this week it will have 3in cat back...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Soupuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_pretty sure jeff atwood has this on his personal car

correct.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

I was going to upgrade the hotside of my T3/T4E 60trim, epically after breaking off a few bolts for the downpipe.
But then I got a deal on a whole new turbo, T4E 60 trim with .60 AR compressor and .70 AR turbine housing.. It seems to be exactly like my hybrid T3/T4 but with a much larger T4 hotside w/Vband.. I paid $300 for the turbo with 5k miles on it and then sold my T3/T4 hybrid in a few hours on craigslist for $180
I wanted to go full T4 60-1 but I need to hang on to my Air Conditioner on my MKIV and the 4" inlet was not going to make that easy... 
I'll let ya know how it works out once I am back on the road, current eta is looking like early April


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

I dont' know how i missed this thread...but I DO have this exact turbo. It spools close to 800 rpm "slower" than my old 0.63. I don't see 12 psi till 4800 rpm or so. The turbo comes on much harder because of the lag...but it doesn't have that massive mid rpm torque spike like the 0.63...it's still there...just higher in the rpm band. I like it overall a lot more...it doesn't seem to run outta steam at upper rpms and on the highway. It's also a lot louder...coming from the intake side that is. It sounds like a tornado in the engine bay!


_Modified by VR6OOM at 1:30 AM 3-17-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

4800 rpm spool? that is 1300 higher than mine? 
what gives adam?


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

hey guys so i finally installed my .82 ar and it pulls soo much harder, i only ran i think 8 pounds but it felt like 11 or 12 before, the spool isnt terrible eiher, i didnt drive it too much but it wasnt a big difference from before but the powerband is soo much better, i would recommend this to everyone


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_4800 rpm spool? that is 1300 higher than mine? 

thats what i was thinking...i hit 13lbs with my .63 hotside at ~3100rpm, i wouldnt have thought the .82 would spool so much later


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

could everyone that does this please quantify "better".
i liked vr6oom's comment about 800rpms later. and exact rpms where boost hits.
i run a full 3" setup and an 8.8psi spring. where do you guys hit 9 or 10 psi with this turbo?
Thanks again. and MIKE, get yours on the car and running!!!
EDIT: i blew more cash on a 3" recirc kinetics DP. it'll be here in 2 days. so there went more play money. but my car will be quiet now. i currently have a 20squared 3" dp but its not recirculated. too loud for my old ass.
more info on this turbo!!!










_Modified by jhayesvw at 1:03 PM 3-17-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
Thanks again. and MIKE, get yours on the car and running!!!

ceramic coating will be done tomorrow i beleive.


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

I'm running an .82 hotside and i see 9psi at like 3800


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (YUENGLINGMIKE!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YUENGLINGMIKE!* »_I'm running an .82 hotside and i see 9psi at like 3800

thats where i see 9 psi too. that is odd. i wonder if i have a .82 hotside.
i thought mine was a .63.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_4800 rpm spool? that is 1300 higher than mine? 
what gives adam? 


Smaller exhuast? Or maybe I'm just getting see-ni-all







...been forever since I drove it hard lol. Maybe it is 3800 and i'm just a doofus.


_Modified by VR6OOM at 12:02 AM 3-18-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

maybe you should go out and "test" it for us


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_maybe you should go out and "test" it for us









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3740516 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

